# Xavi 7968 Firmware Wanted



## Mr Almeria (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anybody have any firmware (mine is corrupt) for a Xavi 7968 wireless router / modem please? as supplied by Telefonica in Spain.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Is there a website for this product? How about Telefonica?


----------



## Mr Almeria (Apr 21, 2009)

www.xavi.com.tw but no download section - have sent them loads of emails but they just ignore then. No download available from Telefonica website either (not that I can find anyway).

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... Time to shop for a new router?


----------



## Mr Almeria (Apr 21, 2009)

After opening the box! I can see it has the Conexant CX94610 chip.


----------

